# PLL and OLL Trainer



## alexzr (Oct 25, 2010)

I would like to share with all the OLL and PLL Trainer site at www.cubetrainer.com

It still in beta version and new features will be added with time.


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Oct 25, 2010)

AMAZING MORTAL, okay enough of this cube god crap. but this site is FLIPPING AMAZING. Okay but one quick question. i believe that you should put multiple algorithms so that people who use different algorithms can use the site. Now pray to me, Pray that i make everyone slaves of my power HAHAHAHA


----------



## ariasamie (Oct 25, 2010)

in the next version
1) add an optional timer
2) allow us to choose only some of the algs we know/want to practice.
3) allow us to rotate the pictures they way we execute our own OLL algs.
4) remove this thing: "the best way to become a speedcuber"
5) add the name of the PLLs below them so we can always see them. not by clicking that icon.
6) let us choose both OLL & PLL if we want to.
7) I don't like to use mouse every time I finish executing an alg. let us use space bar.


----------



## Zarxrax (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm confused with how this works. Is it just a list of the different cases?


----------



## alexzr (Oct 25, 2010)

TheRubiksGod
Some cases i put multiple algorthims, if have others that you would like to add you can send to me and i will add it to the case

ariasamie
1) add an optional timer
*will add in future, i also want to add a way to track times and put it into a graph, but this will require an account creation on the site*

2) allow us to choose only some of the algs we know/want to practice.
*just added*

3) allow us to rotate the pictures they way we execute our own OLL algs.
*good suggestion, but if we rotate the picture the algorithm to solve the case wont fit right?*

4) remove this thing: "the best way to become a speedcuber"
*Sorry, i think training fridrich its the best way to become a speedcuber, and also i need some line to marketing *

5) add the name of the PLLs below them so we can always see them. not by clicking that icon.
*i will do something about it*

6) let us choose both OLL & PLL if we want to.
*its already in my plans, problaby will be in the next release*

7) I don't like to use mouse every time I finish executing an alg. let us use space bar. 
*i will try to put in the next release*

Zarxrax
To use the site select wich type OLL or PLL you want to pratice, then the site will randomly pick one case for you to solve, when finished click on the arrow to go to the next case.

The other buttons are to show the case name/group, show the setup algorithm and show the solve algorithm


----------



## lachose (Oct 25, 2010)

Very nice. Do you think you can do this for EP (Edges permutation) at square-1 ?


----------



## demma (Oct 27, 2010)

Is the site online?


----------



## alexzr (Oct 27, 2010)

Just added
* Name of case on PLL cases and case group on OLL cases (above the image)
* Now enter key will go to the next case

lachose
I´ll study the EP to see how it works and if is possible to add its cases

demma
if you want to check is any website is up i suggest you to verify with http://downorisitjustme.com/
If you see cubetrainer.com is off please notify me

Cubetrainer.com server will be on maintence next friday 29/10/2010 starting 06:00 pm (Brazilian Time)


----------



## alexzr (Oct 28, 2010)

*Just added*
Now its possible to choose both OLL and PLL


----------



## PalashD (Oct 31, 2010)

cant you add all the algs in the wiki page


----------



## alexzr (Nov 1, 2010)

cubetrainer was build inteded to be a training tool. to get a list of algorithms i recommend you the site the of badmephisto.com it has a great material


----------

